# Sarto Classica starting to come together



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

2012 Sarto Classica 
Chorus Gruppo. Super Record FD and Crank
Fulcrum Zero Racing (comming soon)
Deda Stem and Bar
SLR Saddle 
View attachment 263463


View attachment 263464


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice to see a really made in Italy carbon frameset. Look forward to your ride report.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sarto Classica complete*

Bike is together. Wow... Fast, Quick and very responsive
Super Record Crank, Bottom Bracket and FD
Chorus RD, Brakes and Shifters
Zero Racing Wheels


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kitskartt said:


> Bike is together. Wow... Fast, Quick and very responsive
> Super Record Crank, Bottom Bracket and FD
> Chorus RD, Brakes and Shifters
> Zero Racing Wheels


Beauty! Love the classic lines. It's appropriately named heh??? :thumbsup:

We need more pics though.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Front end*

View attachment 267720


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bike*

View attachment 267723
iphone photo sorry


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Right side*

View attachment 267724


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*back*

View attachment 267725


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey kitskartt, not to be a [email protected] but dude, your pics suck!  

Beautiful bike man, but the proverbial crappy i-phone pics!!! What is the total weight?

I think I will be getting a Sarto in 4 yrs- for my funfzig jahre geburtstag!!!


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

I know, I'm ashamed.... I'll take better pix with a proper camera
Bike weighs 15. 8 with peddles 
I can't belive just how balanced it feels 
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

New Picture of Bike.... First proper ride.. The bike is so smooth.
View attachment 277785


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Why did you choose the Classica over their other models? Looks great (traditional lines).


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

When I first saw a Sarto frame it was in Lambertville NJ. I think it was a Superleggra.
I had no money at that time but the quality of the carbon and the workmanship was stunning. I had to have one.
What I really wanted was the Cima Coppi but alas not in my price range...
Then I saw the article in RBA, for the Classica 
I called Joe Lambert at Sarto and started to describe what i was looking for.. lively ride quality, Sharp handling but not racer X jarring, Exposed Carbon (tactically beautiful)
The Classica is based on a Track Bike... and really is responsive to the riders imputs
I looked at the Brezza but I wasn't convinced. Seemed more like a cruiser

Sorry to go on, but if your thinking about it do it... Great Bike


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks, great looking bike.


----------

